# Best Responses to Potential Customers who say a project should be simple/easy/fast?



## tresstylez (Oct 24, 2017)

I own and operate a handyman business. As I've read here -- there is no shortage of outrageous scenarios that occur between handymen/contractors and (potential) RESIDENTIAL clients, especially when it comes to pricing and negotiations.

That said -- when I first started, I had a particularly tough time knowing HOW to best respond when a customers preface our conversation with variations of the following:


"I have a few *simple *things that need to be taken care of...."
"The job should *only *take someone X amount of time..."
"The last guys said he could do it for X, and he is just unavailable...."
"IKEA/Home Depot/etc... quoted me X....."
"Oh, these projects are *super easy*, I just don't have the time,"
"I *only paid X *for the item, why are you charging me 2X to install/assemble!?"

I used to be really SARCASTIC and basically say -- well, this is my price, take it or leave it -- After speaking to a friend who is a seasoned contractor who bids only commercial work, I realized there may be a better way to respond and not 'burn a bridge' meaning the customer MAY not use you for that job but may call you when they have a future need.

What is the best way you have found to respond to these kinds of statements which obviously are said to set you up to give a LOWER estimate??


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Have lots of leads. Write a lot of bids. If one isn't accepted who f n cares.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tresstylez (Oct 24, 2017)

sparehair said:


> Have lots of leads. Write a lot of bids. If one isn't accepted who f n cares.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, but don't want a MENTAL response, I want to know what you say in REAL TIME when you're actually talking to a customer. Sometimes this is PRE-Bid/Estimate/Walk-through. thanks!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

First off, you list your trade as General Contractor. Big difference between that and a handyman. But whatever.

Often as not, such comments aren't really a sinister plot to have you undervalue your service--they are simply a misunderstanding of what the given project entails (including your cost of doing business). In most cases, a quick listing of what's really involved suffices to calm the qualms, in my experience.

Clients who can't see the logic involved are seldom a good fit, and probably best done without.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Just be honest and open. You can pretty much ignore what they say, and give them the same response you'd give someone who asked how long/how much. "I estimate this will take 12 man-hours and cost $1500 to complete" is a fine response to "The other guy said he can do it for $300 but isn't available."


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I go with the flow and break the ice with them. Maybe smile or chuckle to most of those comments, and say "I know what you mean...ok, let's see what you got..."

For the "I don't have the time" stuff, I nod and suggest they do it themselves when they find time.....and that usually gets the fastest response to review their list.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have on many occasions told a client that you should hire that guy. They always come back and say well we like you, but we like his price. I just tell them Very nice of you to express your confidence in me. But that comes with experience and my time is worth the money to do your project.

Don't feel insulted if they can't (or won't) afford you. Just thank them for inviting you into their home to bid on the job and ask them to call again if there is another project.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I have on many occasions told a client that you should hire that guy. They always come back and say well we like you, but we like his price. I just tell them Very nice of you to express your confidence in me. But that comes with experience and my time is worth the money to do your project.
> 
> Don't feel insulted if they can't (or won't) afford you. Just thank them for inviting you into their home to bid on the job and ask them to call again if there is another project.


Well said. In your line of expertise, the sticker shock factor can be tremendous, especially when folks don't even have a clue whether or not they're comparing remotely similar workmanship and materials.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Rather than justify the price, sometimes it's better to just smile at their ignorance., but in a knowing-but-not-condescending way. I might follow with "how'd you come up with that estimate of time or whatever....from the internet? 

If I give a price to repair some drywall and they hesitate, I say "It's more than one trip....I presume you want it complete, right....as in finished, sanded, painted, cleaned up.. Then it's clear and they're fine.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

When I hear the other guys price is lower than mine and they quote some stupid number I say, “can I have his phone number, I’ll keep him busy for weeks if he works THAT CHEAP!”


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

sometimes it takes educating individuals....:thumbsup:

if questioned i would ask...

do you shop for a a low cost doctor or dentist???....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

tresstylez said:


> Thanks, but don't want a MENTAL response, I want to know what you say in REAL TIME when you're actually talking to a customer. Sometimes this is PRE-Bid/Estimate/Walk-through. thanks!


I don't respond to those comments if I can help it. You don't have to justify yourself, in fact it is the worst thing you can do. 

Do you ask your waitress to match the price of the restaurant down the street? No, of course not, the price is on the menu! Also its rude and insulting to the owner who is in constant competition to survive as a business. 

Personally, it helped me a lot to post my prices on line for everyone to see. It works for me as a specialty contractor. I think it could work well for a handyman as well. Wouldn't work for a gc for obvious reasons. It builds trust when they can see the price, they talk to me, and it's the same price!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Give hundreds of estimates a year. Some im cheaper, some I'm more expensive, some I'm exactly same as other guys. It all evens out in the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

The other approach is to agree and say, "yes, this is simple, easy and fast. With my years of experience, detailed product knowledge and network of people who can get the job done efficiently and right the first time."


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Always a tale worth repeating: 

My major area of business is steel erection and metal buildings. Short version: A guy calls and said he bought one of the steel building kits, like you guys here advertised...The General, The Colonel, Sunbelt...all offering rock bottom prices and you build it. 

The kits shows and the guy has concrete poured...and then he calls me (and a few other contractors) and asks how much to put it up? I told him...$5 a Sq/ft and he asks how long? I tell him weather depending, a week or less. He says $24,000 for a week's work! That is ridiculous.....he must have got the same answer from others....but he tried the tactic...I will pay you $10,000...that is $2,000 a day for the 5 days you say it will take....no thanks. He literally starts cussing, and saying he won't pay the quoted price, and I don't say anything except good luck with your project. 

A few weeks go by, and this guy calls again....I have decided to use you to put up my building....when can you get here? Maybe a month, or a little longer...we are busy. He hangs up on me....and I guess he calls a few other guys....calls me back....is there any way you can be here sooner? I agree to come and have a look. 

I get there, and this guy has tried to start erecting the steel....he has a main frame put together...and no kidding, a 20 foot piece of pipe welded into the front loader bucket on a backhoe to lift the 3000# frame....he has it in the air, and he can't move it, and he can't get out from under it. Good thing the hydraulics didn't bleed off or he would have had a ruined frame to straighten. They are flimsy as hell when not bolted together with other frames and bracing....

So I whistle up the guys, move an extra telehandler we use for the yard, and two z booms, and off we go. 4 days later, we are done....lucked on weather....it went well..and the guy was writing the check and still pissed about the price. I pointed out that what he was paying for was our expertise, equipment, manlifts, men, insurance, and ability to make it happen. He said it was high, and I said it sure is...you could have bough $100,000 worth of equipment, or rented and hired 6 guys who KNOW exactly what to do, and you could have saved money....as long as no one gets hurt. You paid me, and I am the responsible guy....that is what you paid for.

We have built two other buildings for this guy...turned into a good client.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

I tell them "speed costs money. How fast do you want to go?"


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Joasis said:


> Always a tale worth repeating:
> 
> My major area of business is steel erection and metal buildings. Short version: A guy calls and said he bought one of the steel building kits, like you guys here advertised...The General, The Colonel, Sunbelt...all offering rock bottom prices and you build it.
> 
> ...


I too find people get over the sticker shock and start to realize what things really cost and then are fine with it. I'm guilty of this myself. Some of my best subs shocked me initially and now I realize they are worth it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hell sometimes I freak at the prices I need to charge.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

The answer we give that covers most of the scenarios listed...

*"Yeah Mr. Prospect, I get that... but in any area there are going to be guys lower in price, reasonably priced with added value and the most expensive and this is because each company is different. But if you read any Consumer Reporters type publications (third party reference), which you can look up for yourself, they all pretty much tell you that same thing... but what they go on to point out is, the lowest price carries the most risk. The reason they give is that price usually represents a lack of customers, insurance, license, experience, years in business, is a guesstimate that doesn't entail everything or a combination of all. None of them good for you and any one of them is a red flag that it could end up costing you more than you bargained for. It costs money to run a business, so it's why these Consumer Protection experts recognize that most people don't want to use the most expensive out there if there's an alternative, and they advise against the lowest price because of the risks involved, so they usually advise the guy who is in the middle."​*
Sometimes, they're simply not your customer because they can't support what your company needs... Hard to get over that mental hurdle for some because we want to look at everyone as our customer (they're not)...


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

When I sense a problem, or they are not a desirable client, or you know they will argue about price, I will tell them if I want to be polite that sorry, I am not the guy you are looking for...let me see if I can refer you to someone else that can take your job on and be in your price. 

If I need to be blunt, I just say the price is the price...I don't need the practice, and if you want, I can give you numbers for guys who do what we do.


----------

